# Help Developing Waist Power..



## jwU (Nov 12, 2008)

I have been searching for waist strength/flexibilty developing exercises but seem to hitting a dead end.

There is the obvious rotation exercise (most say to do it in horse stance or wit a staff over the shoulders), but are there any other waist exercises people do or recomend ?

My waist is quite stiff and does does not allow much rotation which in turn is a hinderance to alot of my techniques.

Any thoughts etc most welcome


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 12, 2008)

What part is actually stiff?  Is it due to an injury?

For general ideas, warm up the area by moving it around and then practice the techniques themselves and put your focus on full range of motion as much as possible and then hold it as you would a static stretch.

As for strengthening do exercises that will work your core muscles of your abs and lower back.  Get into a push up position at the top and just hold it as long as you can without letting your center sag or your butt coming up.


----------



## pete (Nov 12, 2008)

Any good tai chi or bagua in you neck o' the woods?

pete


----------



## SL4Drew (Nov 12, 2008)

jwU said:


> My waist is quite stiff and does does not allow much rotation which in turn is a hinderance to alot of my techniques.


 
Are you talking about something like pivoting into a forward bow?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 12, 2008)

sign up for pilates for 4 months, then yoga for 4 months. 8 Months from now, problem solved.


----------



## Nolerama (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree with Kembu. Yoga works wonders for your flexibility.

Before each one of your MA sessions, jump some rope, get your hear rate up, get a decent sweat going on, and do some spinal twists.

It's really worked for me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 12, 2008)

Power comes from the legs and is directed by the waist.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2008)

From
The Ten Essentials of Tai Chi Chuan
Orally transmitted by Yang Chengfu, 
Recorded by Chen Weiming, 
Translated by Jerry Karin



> *Relax the waist*
> 
> The waist is the commander of the whole body. Only after you are able to relax the waist will the two legs have strength and the lower body be stable. The alternation of empty and full all derive from the turning of the waist. Hence the saying: 'The wellspring of destiny lies in the tiny interstice of the waist. Whenever there is a lack of strength in your form, you must look for it in in the waist and legs.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Nov 17, 2008)

I would definitely recommend Yoga.
You might also want to try this workout. 
http://www.vortexworkout.com/

Works wonders for core strength and flexibility.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 17, 2008)

Just what exactly are you trying to accomplish with "waist power"?  Do you feel like your lower torso is tight and you simply want to loosen the muscles and increase your range of motion?  Or is it something else?

Many of the Chinese martial arts rely on the waist to generate a tremendous pivoting/whipping power.  We use specific exercises to develop this, it is the foundation that our methods are built upon and it requires dedicated training in these methods to develop and maintain.  Is that what you are looking for?  Maybe if you give us some more info on what you are trying to do, it might help...


----------

